# reptile shops in dorset?



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

down at my nans for a week with all the pets and need to go pick up a few things, mostly some more food.

any reptile shops around the lime regis area? not sure how far there willing to travel but i know they will prob go 20 miles.

would be good if it was a big one with actual reps in it as they want to see some others and ma treat mine to some new decor:2thumb: but food is the most important thing.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

not too sure on lyme regis but there is southern aquatics in upton, poole. and there is reptiles plus in boscombe. they are the only big ones i know of. also there is reptilekeeping in dorchester but think that is appointment only??


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

exoticsandtropics said:


> not too sure on lyme regis but there is southern aquatics in upton, poole. and there is reptiles plus in boscombe. they are the only big ones i know of. also there is reptilekeeping in dorchester but think that is appointment only??


Has Reptiles Plus expanded, then? It's tiny or it was the last time I went!!

To be honest I don't think there are any "big" reptile shops anywhere round this area. South West Reptiles in Exeter is pretty small. Apparently there are a couple of really good ones around the Plymouth area, but that's certainly a lot more than 20 miles from Lyme Regis LOLOL.

If it's food you want, then you could always try Little Fish Aquatics in Taunton (Little Fish Aquatics and Reptiles - The shop), but worth ringing them first to see what they've got in stock. Or as above, there's South West Reptiles - small shop, but spot on bloke that works there, very helpful. 

If you can persuade your nan to go as far afield as Bristol there's a couple of good ones there? Also, have a look at this thread as it lists shops by area.

Good luck, anyway!


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

reptiles plus is still tiny


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

where abouts in Dorset?


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

exoticsandtropics said:


> not too sure on lyme regis but there is southern aquatics in upton, poole. and there is reptiles plus in boscombe. they are the only big ones i know of. also there is reptilekeeping in dorchester but think that is appointment only??


b & j herp or bj herp just outside dorchester on winterbourne abbas rd,was appointment only.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

leggy said:


> b & j herp or bj herp just outside dorchester on winterbourne abbas rd,was appointment only.


yeah its not really a shop in the sense you can just go and look around either, the animals are upstairs and that is the breeding side of the business, they do have a dry goods shop downstairs.


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

this is bj herps - you do need to ring to let them know you are coming:whip:

Reptilekeeping.com - Home

and, as you will be passing within about 20ft of where I live, I think you should pop in for a coffee: victory:


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah reptiles plus is tiny but ask them if you want something they are one of the largest wholesalers in the country. the animals are superb quality and the service is amazing. guys are very knowledgeable and etc etc. prices are very cheap and obviously as a wholesaler they always have different stock. very small shop that runs underneath the shop out the back and about another2 shops that you can't enter. sorry


----------



## solid (Nov 20, 2007)

Yep, Reptiles Plus has a tiny shop front but loads of stock downstairs and out the back. They sometimes have a list near the cash desk of animals not on display and can pretty much get anything you want.

As mentioned they also have a couple of other shops a few doors away that aren't for public access. Great shop, great staff and very knowledgeable.




exoticsandtropics said:


> yeah reptiles plus is tiny but ask them if you want something they are one of the largest wholesalers in the country. the animals are superb quality and the service is amazing. guys are very knowledgeable and etc etc. prices are very cheap and obviously as a wholesaler they always have different stock. very small shop that runs underneath the shop out the back and about another2 shops that you can't enter. sorry


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

quizicalkat said:


> this is bj herps - you do need to ring to let them know you are coming:whip:
> 
> Reptilekeeping.com - Home
> 
> and, as you will be passing within about 20ft of where I live, I think you should pop in for a coffee: victory:


 

hmm dont drink coffee but would soooo pop in lol

found a place mostly for fish but with some good reptile stuff at the back, called animalmarquee or something similar! really nice shop with a gorgoeus lil hoggie in it!!


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

We love Reptiles Plus!


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

bendigo said:


> hmm dont drink coffee but would soooo pop in lol
> 
> found a place mostly for fish but with some good reptile stuff at the back, called animalmarquee or something similar! really nice shop with a gorgoeus lil hoggie in it!!


tea?: victory:


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

i'm gonna disagree with ya n say reptiles plus is ok, but the staff can be arrogant.


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

Reptiles plus is OK, all I meant when I mentioned the size of the shop was that if you're going as a "special" trip and expecting to see lots of stock, then it's a disappointment to go all that way. Bit like the place in Exeter, though the bloke there is top and knows his stuff. Not worth a "special" trip unless you're going that way anyway as the premises are very small. Also unless you know the owners or something I don't suppose they let you wander round the other parts of their shops which aren't open to the public...!

Bendigo, you don't mean Watermarque, do you??


----------



## Ceratophrys (Jul 14, 2008)

Reptiles plus is such a great shop such wide variety and great animals they take such great care of them and you will not be upset spending some time there.


----------



## jpc (Jun 26, 2006)

just to echo what others have said reptiles plus is far bigger tham meets the eye i used to work there when it was khos pets and aquatics and there is a huge room downstairs plus a whole floor above and a room out the back!!

the staff are cool,there is a guy called nick that works there and he is a top bloke been in the trade for years and knows his stuff.

HTH


----------



## Ceratophrys (Jul 14, 2008)

Reptiles + is where dreams happen.


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

jpc said:


> just to echo what others have said reptiles plus is far bigger tham meets the eye i used to work there when it was khos pets and aquatics and there is a huge room downstairs plus a whole floor above and a room out the back!!
> 
> the staff are cool,there is a guy called nick that works there and he is a top bloke been in the trade for years and knows his stuff.
> 
> HTH


Which is great, but if you don't know them and you just walk in off the street, how likely is it that they will let you wander round the parts of the premises that are "off limits" to the public?


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

i just been to reptile plus today and bought a blue tongue skink it was kept downstairs well worth the trip just go in and ask the worst they will say is no, plus all there info is spot on while i was there he sexed 2 bearded dragons and couple of snakes and he explained to the owners exactly what and how they done it dont get that at other places.plus i found them very funny and easy to get on with,yes they do seem grumpy but that is just the way they are nice peeps really.


----------



## bmth girl (Apr 18, 2008)

exoticsandtropics said:


> yeah reptiles plus is tiny but ask them if you want something they are one of the largest wholesalers in the country. the animals are superb quality and the service is amazing. guys are very knowledgeable and etc etc. prices are very cheap and obviously as a wholesaler they always have different stock. very small shop that runs underneath the shop out the back and about another2 shops that you can't enter. sorry


 I live close to Rep plus and too be honest wouldnt say they were that brilliant when it comes to knowledge they are all in it for a quick buck, it is extremely dark in there bearing in mind most reps love the bright light, they were very over the top when it came to keeping Chameleons.." they are so so difficult to keep they can die at the drop of a hat"....a young guy was holding a tiny Cham and I asked to hold it he said " oh no cant let you do that he doesnt know you and the stress could kill him ! " ....what on earth is all that about? We were also told to feed beardies (youngsters) only a few times a week....to be honest I think its all trial and error when it comes to keeping reptiles and you only really know if you done a propper "job" if they live long and healthy lives.....:whistling2:


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

bmth girl said:


> I live close to Rep plus and too be honest wouldnt say they were that brilliant when it comes to knowledge they are all in it for a quick buck, it is extremely dark in there bearing in mind most reps love the bright light, they were very over the top when it came to keeping Chameleons.." they are so so difficult to keep they can die at the drop of a hat"....a young guy was holding a tiny Cham and I asked to hold it he said " oh no cant let you do that he doesnt know you and the stress could kill him ! " ....what on earth is all that about? We were also told to feed beardies (youngsters) only a few times a week....to be honest I think its all trial and error when it comes to keeping reptiles and you only really know if you done a propper "job" if they live long and healthy lives.....:whistling2:


We used to go to Reptiles Plus but not anymore.


----------



## Padwah (Aug 13, 2008)

*bj herp*

bj herp is a really good place to go but you do have to ring first to see if its ok and unless you are going to buy a reptile its unlikely you will be able to go upstairs to see the reptiles as they dont like to get the snakes out unless needs be as it stresses them out and the reptiles come first there. The shop is great i get everything there Jerry and Paul really know there stuff. you can view there livestock and products online at reptilekeeping.com...


----------

